# A Global Warning (2007)?????



## ACalado (28 Mai 2008 às 20:24)

deixo aqui o link de um filme sobre um tema muito polémico   muito interessante


----------



## ecobcg (28 Mai 2008 às 22:01)

Não funciona o link....


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mai 2008 às 13:13)

A piritaria é permitida no forum ??  se fosse o Mário Barros já lhe tinham caido em cima 

Quanto ao tópico sem duvida um bom documentario para uma lavagem cerebral tou a precisar de uma tenho gelo nos neuronios


----------



## Vince (29 Mai 2008 às 13:46)

Mário Barros disse:


> A piritaria é permitida no forum ??  se fosse o Mário Barros já lhe tinham caido em cima



Não, não é permitida. Pirataria é uma actividade ilegal e podemos ser responsabilizados por isso. Quer o autor do post quer o forum. Nada que já não tenha acontecido noutros foruns.

Mas sabes porque é que ontem não apaguei, porque como o titulo do documentário tem um ponto de interrogação pensei que fosse algum documentário céptico ou negacionista. E se apagasse lá viria o Mário Barros acusar-me injustamente de censura e já me falta a paciência para isso.
Se pelo que dizes afinal não é céptico, fico mais descansado, já não terei que aturar as tuas acusações de censura. Vou então retirar os links.


----------



## José M. Sousa (29 Mai 2008 às 14:20)

Vince disse:


> Não, não é permitida. Pirataria é uma actividade ilegal e podemos ser responsabilizados por isso. Quer o autor do post quer o forum. Nada que já não tenha acontecido noutros foruns.
> 
> Mas sabes porque é que ontem não apaguei, porque como o titulo do documentário tem um ponto de interrogação pensei que fosse algum documentário céptico ou negacionista. E se apagasse lá viria o Mário Barros acusar-me injustamente de censura e já me falta a paciência para isso.
> Se pelo que dizes afinal não é céptico, fico mais descansado, já não terei que aturar as tuas acusações de censura. Vou então retirar os links.




Porque haveria de ser céptico?  O título  "A Global warNing?"  e não 

WarMing. Se calhar houve alguma precipitação inicial por parte de alguém


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mai 2008 às 19:30)

Vince disse:


> Se pelo que dizes afinal não é céptico, fico mais descansado, já não terei que aturar as tuas acusações de censura.



Viva o frio...o documentário é mais do mesmo CO2 CO2 CO2 CO2 CO2.


----------



## ACalado (29 Mai 2008 às 19:58)

Mário Barros disse:


> A piritaria é permitida no forum ??  se fosse o Mário Barros já lhe tinham caido em cima
> 
> Quanto ao tópico sem duvida um bom documentario para uma lavagem cerebral tou a precisar de uma tenho gelo nos neuronios



sem comentários é a única coisa que te tenho a dizer, peço desculpa pelos links Vince esqueci-me


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Mai 2008 às 12:14)

Mário Barros disse:


> Viva o frio...o documentário é mais do mesmo CO2 CO2 CO2 CO2 CO2.



já não há pachorra... enfim...

Concordo com Jose M.Sousa:
Não terá havido precipitação ?
Preocupação Gobal é diferente de Aquecimento Global...


----------

